# I NEED YOUR Opinions



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I got a white 4-door GXE and its paint and body kit time. Ive got an R33 front-M3 sides-and Extreme Rear... ( picture it)

Im thinkin I can stay white but ofcourse go over my door handles and rear views and wet sand and buff---basically just think Varitec and 1CLN's cars....

But With my black/chrome lip rims...WHITE ON BLACK...

OR

Put in sum extra $$$ and do a Cherry Red on the car and match the rims in the same color.. RED ON RED

BUT I also still need new springs ($240-Tein) and a wing ($270-3)... Right now I have enuff for the white-----to go red Id have to make sum moves to get the extra $$$...

So just giv me sum "what would U do s".....I need to decide by the end of the week....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I say go for red, but thats just because red is my favorite color. I saw a red car with red lips and it looks really really good.

What kind of and color rims are they? 

Dont forget to post pics.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Go with the white and the black rims. I think that'll look slick. And maybe if you can afford it, throw a little pearlescent in with the white.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dood,
Take pics or something. Even if they are not on the car. Someone can photoshop the parts together. Heck run up to Justin (97 GA16DE) in Palm Beach if you have to.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

MAN I tried to get sum one to at least photchop the red on any Sentra for me but I had no luck--Justin is having problems with his computer.....If theres anyone else out there...chop it up for me PLEASE...

The rims are Black with a chrome lip.... IF I go red then Ill have the black done red with the chrome lip. GET IT....

Ill look for a pic of the rims now.....


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*im a fan of white....*

i have a cloud white sentra too... i think its dope. red will get you watched by the cops. white on black is fresh as hell.... especially with the carbon hood. but if you do go red... keep the black rims and paint the chrome lip red too... that would be dope.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

how much would the white paint job be? how much for the red? I'm thinking about getting my whole car painted but want to know how much to spend first...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm...
I'm no fan of white cars, especially if you haven't reached retirement age yet. Also red is a little too flashy. If you drive a ferrari or vette, red is OK. Otherwise stick with more 'mundane' colors. There are a few Beemer colors that are nice (some greens and blues) also some jaguar and benz 'metallics' that look like they have 25 pigment coats, and 30 clear coats. Ford has a funky 'shit brown' color for their off roading BMX biker Focus ZX3, which isn't that bad really. But it is a 'stylish' color and may go 'out'. 
Forrest green with bronze rims is my choice.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, my computer's back. I'll see what I can do


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, just as I said that, my screen turned off, LOL. It's ok, it's back on again. Looks like my computer's wanting to go back to it's old tricks again.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well these are the rims I have but they are Black in the middle....

http://www.rim1.com/bsa232.htm

UM....these are the first pics I could find of the RED

http://www.rcphenom.com/m3.htm


Justin if U can put all together for me on wutever Sentra pics U got ---I would really appreciate it....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*yo!*

red is original but i am partial to white... !


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OK so

nak1--I wouldnt paint my chrome lip red and keep the rims Black cuz the chrome lip is like the best part of the rim...I mean I know the look you're talking about BUT that chrome lip shining at night or even during the day--I just couldnt give up


CLSo1A-- Now this is hook up price: New WHite $13-1400 All New Red $17-1800

sethwas--I actually like white--BUT only when its Super clean ofcourse (which iss the problem). I actually wanted a Bright GTR Blue....BUT their already are so many Honda SI blues and WRX blues and then every other car that makes their car this blue---I just gotta be different and I think an M3 RED would be ILL

BUT I also had like a Charcoal Grayish-Black and a 350zx Gold idea but it seems like those colors would be alot more $$$ to do...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Heres the Red on Red look IM considering right now....

http://www.fastandfuriouseast.com/galleries/hin_orlando/hin-orlando-418.jpg

Wut do U think---- on a SENTRA???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's definately doable for me, but I'm still looking for a decient pic of a sentra with an r33 front


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i understand.... im just not a fan of the chrome lip personaly... red on red would be dope... but im still partial to my white!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Heres the Red on Red look IM considering right now....
> 
> http://www.fastandfuriouseast.com/galleries/hin_orlando/hin-orlando-418.jpg
> 
> Wut do U think---- on a SENTRA??? *


That is *TIGHT*. Thats really different. I didnt know if that is how you wanted it. I thought you wanted the lip red. Go for it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *That is TIGHT. Thats really different. I didnt know if that is how you wanted it. I thought you wanted the lip red. Go for it. *


LOL ....Damn U guys really thiink so--I thought Id be getting alot of stay whites around here...I didnt think the red on red would be too popular of an idea...

ANd I here I was about to leave it white--U guys are really making it hard NOW.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *it's definately doable for me, but I'm still looking for a decient pic of a sentra with an r33 front *


Hey I dont think U really are gonna find one except for maybe 1CLN's Omega front which might be as close to the R33 as U gonna get....

Aerotrends only has a front pic....What I was hoping for was like a side view just like 

http://www.fastandfuriouseast.com/g...orlando-418.jpg

But a Sentra ofcourse....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, I tried 1CLN's, but the pic I had was too low of a resolution.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN!!!! Iw as so excited opening this up I thought U would had a pic set up....... 

I dunno wut to tell U Theres bound to be a Sentra pic U can use on here sumwhere....I would try and find sum But Im not sure wut kinda pic U need ....Dark-Light??? SIde--Front????


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Its between this look 

My car is white now and my rims kinda look like this
http://www.fastandfuriouseast.com/galleries/ff2casting/ff2casting004.jpg

or this one
I would have to do it all in red....

http://www.fastandfuriouseast.com/g...orlando-418.jpg


More OPinions PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *DAMN!!!! Iw as so excited opening this up I thought U would had a pic set up.......
> 
> I dunno wut to tell U Theres bound to be a Sentra pic U can use on here sumwhere....I would try and find sum But Im not sure wut kinda pic U need ....Dark-Light??? SIde--Front???? *


I just need a sentra with an R33 FB. preferably shot towards the front corner and if the car has color to it (other than black or white) but any will do.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Heres a 200 with the R33 but Yo to tell U the truth I dont really care if it has the front as long as U can do it with that RED..

http://www.sirrommotorsports.com/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=7064


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that link doesn't work


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dunno wut the problem is it works for me...maybe try copy and paste into the URL or sumting...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey guess what, I found a cool lookin car that was perfect to photoshop. Here are the 2 colors:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thats bad ass.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AHHH...thanks GA16 man I know Ive been bugging about this--the only thing is that MY GUILT got to me....

Ive actually decided to keep the car white--when I think about still needing so much more for the car --I just had to be a little more conservative...

Its still gonna be a nice Super White--wet sanded and all so it'll still be tight...

The pics came out real good--I cant wait to have my car done...


----------

